# Study May Explain Why Some Obese People Don't Get Diabetes



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2013)

- Obese people are generally believed to be at greater risk for developing type 2 diabetes and heart disease, but a new study suggests the risk may have more to do with inflammation than extra pounds.

Researchers in Ireland report that chronic inflammation may affect the risk for heart disease and diabetes, which are caused by so-called metabolic factors including high blood sugar, high blood pressure and high cholesterol. The findings could help explain why up to 35 percent of obese people are not affected by metabolic disorders -- a phenomenon known as metabolically healthy obesity.

http://www.drugs.com/news/study-may-explain-why-some-obese-don-t-diabetes-47007.html


----------

